# Kaspersky warnt vor "Facebook-Schädling"



## Heiko (15 März 2010)

Der Hersteller von Antivirensoftware Kaspersky warnt ausdrücklich vor dem Schädling "Koobface", der sich über soziale Netzwerke wie facebook und myspace verbreitet:
Gefahr für Facebook-Nutzer: Kaspersky Lab warnt vor Koobface


----------



## Unregistriert (16 März 2010)

*AW: Kaspersky warnt vor "Facebook-Schädling"*

Vor Facebook und diesem Gedöns warnt schon mein "Brain 1.0"-Scanner *SCNR*


----------

